# Full circle



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I found a twisted quakie inside a burnt spruce timber. The quakie is alive; survived a prescribed burn 4 years ago. By all appearances the tree trunk was damaged before the fire. It is odd, bent full circle. Everything around it is dead. Mrs Goob says I share some of it's peculiarities.



















It's kinda cool. Anyone have any analogies? metaphors?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I wonder how many years it took the tree to get going the right way again after its life changing event…probably a long time…but it did.

Yeah, kinda cool.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Metaphorically speaking, I'd say that tree in reminiscent of many people I know.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Cooky said:


> I wonder how many years it took the tree to get going the right way again after its life changing event&#8230;probably a long time&#8230;but it did.
> 
> Yeah, kinda cool.


Nice Cooky.


----------



## klacc (Oct 24, 2011)

Cool how it adapted to the circumstances that it was forced to live through.


----------

